# help finding electric window motor!!!



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey everybody! I've got a problem, and i was hoping that somebody could point me in the right direction here...

So the passenger-side window motor in my '97 240 has been out since i bought the car. I popped off the door panel and took the actual window motor out and looked at it, thinking (or hoping) that maybe just a connection was wrong or something, but when i actually opened it and looked at the gear inside it, it was all rusted out and pretty crappy looking, but it still just barely spun when i pressed the switch. I packed it full of grease and put it back in, but it still doesnt work...

Now i've recently been trying to find a replacement, but w/no luck. Autozone, Pep Boys, Napa; none of them carry it. I called a couple of my local import car shops, and they dont either. Here's the best part: i called the nissan dealership and guess how much they want for just a new window motor? $380!!!!! Special order, too!

I've also checked a few junkyards, but i cant find any s14's in my area (hampton roads area of virginia, by the way). So obviously, my question is whether or not anybody here knows of any online stores that cary the electric window motor that i need (and hopefully its not $380...)

Thanks for taking the time to read my sob story, and any help would be appreciated!


----------



## automagic (Jul 1, 2005)

spooky240kid said:


> Hey everybody! I've got a problem, and i was hoping that somebody could point me in the right direction here...
> 
> So the passenger-side window motor in my '97 240 has been out since i bought the car. I popped off the door panel and took the actual window motor out and looked at it, thinking (or hoping) that maybe just a connection was wrong or something, but when i actually opened it and looked at the gear inside it, it was all rusted out and pretty crappy looking, but it still just barely spun when i pressed the switch. I packed it full of grease and put it back in, but it still doesnt work...
> 
> ...



I've found a hub and assembly for $100 and a rack and pinion for $70 for my S14. You might try looking for other junkyard online to see if they'd ship you parts. I could give you a number that a place _might_ have it. But I'd doubt it. But all in all, you might have to go with the dealership. Or try other forums or people in them. Maybe Ebay would have one, that's all the advice I can give. Good luck!


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

^^^ i figured as much, but thanks for the input. I'm gonna go to another junkyard here in a couple of days and see if they can put a locator out for any wrecked s14's in my area. Hopefully something will turn up, but still, if anybody else has any other suggestions, or if u guys know of any good online junkyard kinda sites, please let me know. ANy info would be appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah, junkyard is your best bet for something like that, i could probably build an electric rc motor for you, but it would spin too fast, and probably break something.


----------



## J250sx (Feb 14, 2009)

check with O reilly they may have what u need that is were i get most of my parts for my 95 240sx


----------

